# Soon to be AKV owner



## Troopers (Sep 18, 2008)

Well, I'm about to sign papers to be an AKV owner.  For the last 6+ months, we couldn't decide to pick up a second week at WKORV or a week at HGVC HHV.  We previously looked at DVC and leaned against but now we're back.


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 18, 2008)

Make sure to use a referral to get the "extra" incentive. 

You can PM me if you need one. 

Tom


----------



## Denise L (Sep 18, 2008)

Congratulations :whoopie: ! You will love DVC  .

If anyone else ever needs referral info, I'd be happy to help, too  .  We'll be at Beach Club Villas in November, can't wait!


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 18, 2008)

We are going to be at AKV Club Level, Oct 31 - Nov 4th!


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 18, 2008)

R Chen said:


> Well, I'm about to sign papers to be an AKV owner.  For the last 6+ months, we couldn't decide to pick up a second week at WKORV or a week at HGVC HHV.  We previously looked at DVC and leaned against but now we're back.



If you are buying through Disneyland and if you ask and go down to sign papers; they will give you two premium Annual Passes ( $389 X 2) instead of the referral $500.00 cash back. You cannot have both, and the referral ends Saturday.

Dorene


----------



## Troopers (Sep 18, 2008)

luvsvacation22 said:


> If you are buying through Disneyland and if you ask and go down to sign papers; they will give you two premium Annual Passes ( $389 X 2) instead of the referral $500.00 cash back. You cannot have both, and the referral ends Saturday.
> 
> Dorene



I am buying through Disneyland.  I'm in the Bay Area so I won't be driving down to sign papers...$500 is fine with me.  Although I won't sign papers by the 20th, I was told that they will honor it.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 18, 2008)

"Welcome Home" and congratulations! 

Dorene


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Sep 19, 2008)

CONGRATS..  We love our DVC..


----------



## GPLJ (Sep 26, 2008)

*Bay Lake Tower - New owner*

Bay Lake Tower will be available to the public in about a week.  I am looking for members to share their success and happiness or lack thereof with the Disney timeshare system.  I have been considering this for many years, and Bay Lake Tower is very attractive to me because of its proximity to the parks and the monorail.  

I was interested in others experience with trading through II, and how effective they have been in getting premium resorts during premium seasons.  I have also heard that trading for Marriotts is somewhat difficult, as Marriott members get a 21 day priority to all other owners.

Last, Does it make sense to split my points between two home resorts.  I was considering maybe 200 in Lake Tower and maybe 200 possibly in Hawaii when that is available.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 26, 2008)

Sales open to the public on October 5th. 

Before you split your points between BLT and Hawaii (which has not even started construction) determine how many points you will need for a typical stay at BLT. 

DVC is not a very good II trader. Too expensive, high MF and Disney controls all aspects of the trade.


----------



## GPLJ (Sep 26, 2008)

It is that we are paying to much for the points through Disney, so we are paying a premium for something else that is not the same worth of Disney?  

What does high MF mean?

IF Disney controls the trade, how is this different than how other shares work?

Also, would you recommend Disney or is Marriott a better option?


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 26, 2008)

GPLJ said:


> It is that we are paying to much for the points through Disney, so we are paying a premium for something else that is not the same worth of Disney?
> 
> What does high MF mean?
> 
> ...



MF is maintenance fees. 

With most other timeshares, you control the week you deposit and what you can search for. Also, DVC only lets you trade into 500+ other resorts, not everything that is in II. 

You buy Marriott for use and II trades. You buy DVC for Disney only.


----------



## cigarboo (Sep 26, 2008)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Bay Lake Tower will be available to the public in about a week. I am looking for members to share their success and happiness or lack thereof with the Disney timeshare system. I have been considering this for many years, and Bay Lake Tower is very attractive to me because of its proximity to the parks and the monorail.



GPLJ, I'm in the same boat as you as far as waiting to get into BLT when it opens to the public. I've been considering DVC for several years now and finally the location of BLT is what's making me take the plunge. With that said, I bought Marriott Orlando Horizon's, as I was considering DVC and I have to say I've been very happy with the trades. Even though I'm blocked out of trading into DVC, I still get excellent trades with the Marriott priority. I will be buying BLT only to stay at BLT, knowing that I will have to make reservations right at 11 months. I anticipate the frustrating thing about DVC will be that if you don't book BLT soon after the 11 month timeframe, you will almost certainly be locked out of your desired room size and view. Once the 7month period opens up, it will be near impossible to book at your home resort. The other high demand DVC's also get booked up, so any short planned(<6mos) trips will likely land you in SSR or maybe OKW. If you are OK with that, then DVC will work out well. What I like about the Marriott is that I'm never concerned about having to plan so far in advance. There are great trades to be had if you request a trade early. Even if you don't plan a year in advance hope is not lost as there are super trades that pop up, especially in flexchange. DVC folks aren't able to take advantage of all the inventory that II has, plus they can't just go through the II inventory themselves to see if things show up they would like to get. I plan on buying 160pts at BLT and that will get me I think a 2bedroom during magic season for 6nts(minus 1 weekend night)EVERY OTHER year. That compared to my 1 week at Horizon's where I've been able to lock off and trade for 2 weeks EVERY Year. Cost wise, a traditional timeshare gets me more...but I LOVE the Magic Kingdom resorts, on the monorail and that little bit of magic does not come cheap. But I'm willing to pay it. That's why I would only use DVC points at DVC.


----------

